# Wiedereinsteiger sucht Gilde



## Choros (13. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich suche auf diesem Wege eine Gemeinschaft / Gilde für meinen Wiedereinstieg.
Ich habe Februar 2004 angefangen WoW zu spielen - also beim Release. Bis zur 1. erweiterung, war ich mit einem Mensch Krieger in allen Raid inis dieser Zeit recht erfolgreich unterwegs. Mit dem Erscheinen von "The burning Crusade" wechselte ich dann den Server und die Fraktion.
Ich spielte einen Untoten Magier sowie einen untoten Schurken. Mit dem Magier war ich regelmäßig in allen Raid Inis - ausgenommen Sunwell, zu Gange (vor dem 'sunwell patch' content clear).
Doch dann hat sich einiges in meinem Leben verändert, und ich hab mich entschlossen, vorerst eine WoW-Pause einzulegen.
Nunja, jetzt möchtige ich gerne wieder komplett neu anfangen: Neuer Realm, neuer Char, neue Gilde, neue Bekanntschaften, neue Freunde.

Welche Klasse ich spielen werde steht noch nicht fest, genau so, auf welchem realm ich anfangen möchte. Ich habe bisher ausschließlich nur auf PvP Realms gespielt, wäre aber auch PvE- oder gar RP-Realms nicht abgeneigt!
Ich würde Horde der Allianz bevorzugen, lasse mich aber auch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen ;-)
Ich möchte/muss nicht in eine High-End-PvE Gilde, für mich zählt zu erst das Gildenklima & die Member.
Wenn also eine nette Gilde einen erfahrenen, netten und motivierten Wiedereinsteiger aufnehmen möchte, würde ich mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.

Noch etwas zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und absolviere gerade meinen Grundwehrdienst bei der Bundeswehr. Meine Onlinezeiten sind z.Z. sehr schwankend, das dürfte sich in den nächsten Wochen allerdings wieder einpendeln.
Natürlich Schreibe ich bei Bedarf auch gerne eine etwas genauere Bewerbung (insbesondere zu meiner Person).

~lg


----------



## DaFreak (14. Dezember 2008)

Kannst ja mal bei uns reinschauen vielleicht gefällt es dir bei uns ja.

http://timor-hostium.b2.cx/ 

MFG Jolaus


----------



## Xendarox (14. Dezember 2008)

Suchen auch noch neue Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind ne gemütliche Raid-Gilde seit BC und ham uns jetzt mit Wotlk wieder aufgemacht Raids auf die neuen inis zu machen.
Erste Naxx Raids sind bereits erfolgreich gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du lust und interesse hast kannst ja mal reinschaun:

www.wildhogs.at.im

Greetz


----------



## Choros (14. Dezember 2008)

erstmal Danke für die Antworten, ich werde mir die Angebote mal anschauen...
komme erst nächstes Wochenende wieder nach Hause und hoffe, das sich bis dahin villeicht noch mehr Gilden gemeldet haben ;-). Werde mir auf alle fälle alle Angebote anschauen und mich dann entscheiden


lg


----------



## Everlast83 (15. Dezember 2008)

Gerne kannst du auch mal bei uns vorbeischauen.

Hier auch noch unser "Such-Thread" im Buffed Forum.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=81091

Unsere Website findest du unter
http://execute.kicks-ass.org

Grüße,
Alatarîel


----------



## Divinavene (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Choros,

dein Beitrag klingt sehr interessant! ^^

Wir -die Gilde Akatsuki- würden uns freuen, wenn du ein Teil von uns wirst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind eine Hordengilde auf dem Realm Gilneas (PvE) und haben für jeden jeden etwas zu bieten. 

Mit knapp 30 Mitspielern bilden wir einen lustigen und familiären Umgang. Wir haben Spieler in allen Klassen, Skill und Levelbereichen.

Obwohl wir uns langsam auf Naxx (10) vorbereiten, besteht bei uns jedoch keinen Klassenzwang. Wir verfügen sowohl über Tanks (verschiedener Klasen) und Healern.

Genauere Informationen über uns findest du auf unserer Homepage oder unserem Forum (Link dazu auf der HP).

Dort erfährst du auch, was es für dich alles an Vorzügen gibt, ein Teil von uns zu werden. ;-)

Bei Fragen stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Divi


----------



## Belphega (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Choros (:

Wie auch alle anderen hier, würden wir dir gerne einen Platz in unserer Gilde anbieten. Als Gildenleiterin von <Seek and Destroy> (Server Lothar EU - PvE) hab ich mir als Ziel gesetzt, eine wahre Spielgemeinschaft aufzubauen. Wir sind Leute zwischen 18 und 43 Jahren und unter uns befinden sich Eltern, Alleinerziehende, ein Ehepaar, junge Leute und auch ältere Leute.

Spiele wurden erfunden, um Spaß zu bringen.
Diesen Grundsatz wolln wir nicht aus den Augen verlieren - warum wir auch keine fixen Onlinezeiten vorraussetzen oder Klassen vorschreiben. Sonntags raiden wir eine 10er Gildenintern. Täglich gehts in Heroics. Und für Leute mit mehr Zeit gibts ein Gildenbündnis voller lieber Leute, welche die 25er besuchen.

Für Einsteigehilfe sorge ich gern, egal ob es nun um Taschen, Startgold oder Ziehen geht. Eine gute Möglichkeit sich selber ein erstes Bild vom Neuling zu machen (: Und früher oder später revanchierst du dich vielleicht mit deiner Teilnahme in Heroics oder als Hilfe anderen gegenüber.
__

Außerdem nicht pflichtbedingt, aber einen Blick wert - sind unsere Gildentreffen die etwa Vierteljährlich stattfinden. Da die meisten von uns aus Österreich sind (die Gilde war bis vor einem Jahr eine Reallifegilde) - finden diese meist hier, oder in München statt. Bevorzugt sind Bierbrauereien, Rockfestivals oder sonstige diverse Konzerte. Im Februar gehts zB gehts nach Salzburg in die Stieglbier-Brauerei (:

Unsere Homepage wird zzt neu aufgebaut.
Du kannst trotzdem mal einen Blick auf die alte werfen:

*Klick*

Im Laufe der nächsten 2 Wochen wird die neue online gehn.
__

Wir haben Teamspeak, Skype, ein Forum, Freude am Spiel und 38 Leute die sich freuen würden von dir zu hören (:

Zudem haben wir zuwachs von einem anderen Server gekommen. Somit sind einige davon noch in der Levelphase denen du dich bestimmt anschließen kannst.
__

Bei Interesse, meld dich hier oder unter belphega@gmx.at

Liebe Grüße,

Xara


----------



## Telbion (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüße,

Wir, der Orden von "Justitia est commodatum" sind aktiv auf dem Server "Die Aldor".
Ich würde uns als eine Casualgilde bezeichnen, aber mit dem Vorhaben Gildenintern die 25 Raids zu machen.
Dafür brauchen wir noch Zuwachs. 

Falls du dich auch für RP interessiert, meld dich einfach mal ingame bei:
Telbion
Yjlvina
Nastasya
Ringariel
oder Corellion.


*verneig*

Telbion


----------



## Rashamnael (25. Februar 2009)

Wir laden dich in unsere Gilde:
[Bruderschaft des Terrors]
auf dem Server "Das Syndikat" ein.

Wir haben derzeit [250] Mitglieder in 3 Gilden und würden uns freuen dich als neues Mitglied begrüßen zu dürfen.

www.tilt-syndikat.org

GILDENMEISTER
<TILT>
<Bruderschaft des Terrors>
<Bruderschaft Tod>


----------



## Hogwing (26. Februar 2009)

Du wirst sicher schon was gefunden haben, aber wenn nicht, oder wenn du später nochmal dich neu orientieren möchtest, dann schau einfach mal auf unsere Seite: www.playerhost.net/dieraecher

Wir sind reine Freizeitspieler ohne Stress, und freuen uns über Zuwachs. Wir spielen auf dem Server Rajaxx auf Hordeseite.


----------



## Rashamnael (27. Februar 2009)

DIE BRUDERSCHAFT STELLT SICH VOR 

Wir grüßen Dich! 
Die Bruderschaft auf dem Realm "Das Syndikat" besteht aus 3 separaten Gilden in einem beispiellosen Verbund! Jede dieser Gilden hat Ihr eigenes Credo, Ihre eigene Struktur und einen eigenen Way-To-Play WoW..... 

Wir möchten uns auf diesem Weg vorstellen! 

1) <TILT> 
Die Raidgilde unsere Verbundes ist eine kleine aber feine Gemeinschaft von ca 45 members mit sehr geringer Fluktuation. Wir haben derzeit den bestehenden Content clear im 10er und 25er (ausgenommen Obsidian 3D --> 2D down) und erwarten freudig den nächsten Content Patch! 

In dieser Raidgilde sind wir gut aufgestellt und Aufnahmen sind nur mit Bewerbung und/oder Probezeit möglich. Dennoch haben wir noch Bedarf an guten und fähigen Spielern! Allerdings kommen nur Leute in Frage, für die Raidvorbereitung und Raiddisziplin keine Fremdworte sind! 

Folgende Klassen werden aktuell noch benötigt: 

- DRUIDEN (alle Skillungen, besonders Feral und Moonkin) 
- PRIEST (Shadow besonders) 
- SCHAMANEN (Heal + Verstärker + Elementar) 
- Paladin (Heal) 
- MAGES 
- HEXER 
- JÄGER 

Aufnahme zu dieser Gilde ist nur mit lv80 möglich! 

2) <Bruderschaft Tod> 
Dies ist unsere RP-Gilde! Hierzu muss man erwähnen, dass diese RP-Gilde sehr raidaktiv ist, sie bietet sowohl den reinen RP-lern als auch RP-freudigen Raidfans eine Heimat! Die <Bruderschaft Tod> hat kein minimallevel und eine Aufnahme ist jederzeit möglich, allerdings erwarten wir eigentlich auch hier eine Bewerbung, was einem RP-ler eher gefallen sollte. Derzeit ca 50 members 

Credo: 
Die Dreifaltigkeit ist der Grundstein dieser Roleplay Gemeinschaft! Die Gildenleitung und Gildenstruktur besteht aus 3 Kasten (Krieger, Kleriker und Baumeister/Arbeiter), die gegenseitug im Wettbewerb stehen und trotzdem gemeinsam der Dreifaltigkeit dienen! Grundsätzlich sind wir Grau, wir stehen zwischen dem Schatten und dem Licht. Die Wahrheit ist ein dreischneidiges Schwert, stets gibt es die Blickwinkel und Wahrheiten der zwei streitenden Parteien und die Realität dazwischen! Nichts ist wie es scheint und nur wer dies erkennt darf das Banner unserer Bruderschaft im Leben und im Tod tragen! 

3) <Bruderschaft des Terrors> 
Dies ist unsere Stammgilde. Hier wird jeder aufgenommen der nur will, es sei denn er hat sich bereits gegen die BRuderschaft ausgesprochen, unseren Ruf geschädigt oder sich ungebührlich in allgemeinen, öffentlichen oder internen Channels daneben benommen! Es gibt auch hier kein minimallevel. Wir freuen uns über jeden neues Mitglied! Auch die Bruderschaft des Terrors ist raidaktiv, jedoch ungezwungener und freier, deswegen auch nciht so erfolgsorientiert, aber dennoch steht sie am Ende des Contents (10er clear, 25er sind 3 Viertel Naxx down) 

Derzeit ca 150 members 

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° 
Wir bieten derzeit JEDEM einen Raidplatz im 10er und 25er Content! 
Hier eine kurze Übersicht über unsere Aktivitäten 

NAXXRAMAS 25/1 (Farmstatus) 
NAXXRAMAS 25/2 

NAXXRAMAS 10er Gruppen 1-6 (Farmstatus)

MALYGOS 25/1 (Farmstatus)

MALYGOS 10er Gruppe 1-4 (Farmstatus)

OBSIDIAN +ADDS
1D - Farmstatus im 10er und 25er
2D - Down im 25er
3D - In Arbeit

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°° 

Kontakte könnt ihr knüpfen über folgende Gildenverwalter inGame 

- Bloefnak/Hrimd/Rashamnael/Horsan (GILDENMEISTER) 
- Kaliban/Kalibano/Lanida 
- Olgrim/Pogon/Ulcera 
- Sylvio/Helumfall 
- Morkrhal/Sài (Bruderschaft des Terrors) 
- Rolandus/Tyrius/Evoha (Bruderschaft Tod) 

www.tilt-syndikat.org


----------

